# Konad special and special princess polish?



## omgjkjklolz (Jan 4, 2010)

hey guys! I know theres a difference between the konad special polishes and regular polishes, but does anyone know if theres a difference between the special polishes and the special _princess_ polishes? And if so, what are they??


Thanks so much, its just a question thats been bugging me!


----------



## trincess (Jan 4, 2010)

only the colors, the bottle shape and size =)


----------

